
Why open source developers are trying to manipulate GitHub? - craftoman
Have you tried looking the history of every &quot;popular&quot; open source framework or library? I myself have been checking this for a couple of months now and I can surely guarantee you that most maintainers are updating their outdated projects with bull$hit commits (docs&#x2F;deps) just to manipulate the &quot;Latest commit&quot; to the users. I&#x27;m so frustrated because it&#x27;s cheap, dirty and completely unethical. You can&#x27;t just force the users to believe it&#x27;s updated till today when your last &quot;true&quot; (bug or feature) commit was 2 years ago just to persuade someone to use your thing. Some developers are actually doing hilarious commits only <i></i>ONCE<i></i> per month for years. I have seen many examples but I won&#x27;t point fingers directly and blame them publicly. I just want this to be stopped, many great projects have their last commit a year ago for example but everyone knows it&#x27;s maintained, you don&#x27;t have to cheat users just to gain downloads&#x2F;stars for your next job application.
======
mtmail
Updating docs or dependencies is part of maintaining a project. If no new
features are needed the author doesn't need to do more. As a user it still
shows me the maintainer is alive, uses a computer and does open source work. I
have 5+ such projects. For some I wouldn't even update the dependencies but I
get automated messages about security issues with dependencies so of course
I'm interested it fixing that.

> many great projects have their last commit a year ago for example but
> everyone knows it's maintained

How does everyone know?

~~~
generalpass
> How does everyone know?

I think one year is not out of the actively maintained zone for a mature
project, but that >18-month zone is problematic. Also the number and type of
issues. I was just yesterday looking at such a Schrodinger's project and
wishing I had a way to determine if it was still maintained.

~~~
craftoman
Exactly. I have never experienced problems caused by outdated stuff with code
less than a year since the last update.

Edit: People __ALWAYS __fix things when something outdated breaks the whole
project.

